# Alloy wheel sealant innit



## rman (Apr 6, 2012)

So if I jetwash and clean my alloys, then put sealant on, say something like Planet Polish sealant, does the sealant last only until I next wash my car?

For instance I've been told it seals my wheels for three months...but if I wash my car once a week does that mean I have to put the sealant on again?


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

Pretty sure it depends on the shampoo you use. The stuff I use doesn't strip the wax so I would assume it won't strip the wheel sealant as well.


----------



## rman (Apr 6, 2012)

So what shampoo do I need? I have turtle wax alloy wheel cleaner at the moment.


----------



## vala (Nov 17, 2013)

I wouldn't want to assume what shampoo you'll need. There's loads on the market, you can have a look at online detailing stores such as cleanyourcar.co.uk or theultimatefinish.co.uk to name just 2.
Currently I'm using Dodo Juice Basics of Bling shampoo. When this runs out I may try something else, or maybe i'll stick with it.


----------



## Jay89 (Aug 21, 2013)

I use zymol car shampoo, available at halfords. Completely acid free so doesn't affect the waxes etc, and for wheels I use bilt hamber wheel cleaner. Anything acid free is fine and shouldn't damage waxes and sealants. I apply poorboys wheel sealant once every 3 months and with acid free cleaners it works fine


----------

